# HAPPINESS = HEATED BED



## yagyujubei (Dec 27, 2012)

Brand new HEATED bed for the kitties. AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2012)

Now we need a thread, "Are your cats spoiled?" I'll bet they love that!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful cats, but you need a few more, that bed is wayyyy to empty.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 27, 2012)

No more., I have found that three is the optimal number. Four is too many, and they start plotting against me. Plus, since I actually bought a heated dog bed, all three fit in nicely.


Jacqui said:


> Beautiful cats, but you need a few more, that bed is wayyyy to empty.


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, more than three and Dennis could start to become "that crazy cat lady" in the neighborhood...

Oh wait... Do you have more than three Jacqui?


----------



## Edna (Dec 27, 2012)

I completely agree with your thread title. Wait - were you talking about cats?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 27, 2012)

Tom said:


> Yeah, more than three and Dennis could start to become "that crazy cat lady" in the neighborhood...
> 
> Oh wait... Do you have more than three Jacqui?



Ummm me??? More then three cats?? Are we talking more then three in each color, sex, and hair length combo??




Edna said:


> I completely agree with your thread title. Wait - were you talking about cats?



 That had been my first thought, too!!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 27, 2012)

Awww they are so cute.


----------

